# Halloween Costumes



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Here is a picture of Brie in her Bunny Costume. Is anyone else dressing up this Halloween?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

He is soo cute!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh how cute!! She's a real honey bunny!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

She is the cutest bunny I have ever seen


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just darling!!! Sooo cute!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She's so cute!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

What a cute bunny!! I love the pic, just adorable


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maltx3_@Oct 13 2005, 07:31 PM
> *Here is a picture of Brie in her Bunny Costume.  Is anyone else dressing up this Halloween?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I turned your picture around for you hope you didn't mind
Char


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what a cute little hunny-bunny! where did you get that costume? it's precious!

ann marie and the "sorry mom, someone else used 'honey bunny' before you did, but i will admit, that IS a VERY CUTE bunny costume!" buttercup


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Brie makes a very very cute bunny!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The Everready bunny does not have anything on that little cutie patutie. She is darling.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So cute! Where are y'all getting all these cute clothes?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maltx3_@Oct 13 2005, 07:31 PM
> *Here is a picture of Brie in her Bunny Costume.  Is anyone else dressing up this Halloween?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is so funny. She is very pretty.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh wow what a cute little bunny costume, she looks so pretty


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

How cute, what a cute little bunny


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

That is just too cute!! I bought Tucker a Construction Worker costume, but he's not real crazy about it, LOL.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

That bunny outfit is so cute! Yes, we are dressing up this year too!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Brie is such a cute bunny with a cute name too!







Rex and I have matching costumes, we are going to be leopards!


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Absolutely adorable. Great bunny costume.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, she is so cute!!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teaco+Oct 13 2005, 08:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I turned your picture around for you hope you didn't mind
Char
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109470
[/B][/QUOTE]
No, I don't mind at all, I should have thought of that. Thanks


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for all your kind words. I got the bunny suit in a large shopping mall in Toronto called the Eaton Centre. There was this little booth in the center aisle, and they sold all kinds of doggie things, and had a few costumes. They had some really nice winter coats & tee shirts as well as collars & leashes and beds etc.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

She is so adorable!!! where did you get her costume?


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Yes she is beautiful, I love the bunny outift sorry I forgot to add this in my message earlier















Char


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She looks adorable!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww!! I wanted to get kodie a blue one!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

seems to fit her better than parker's bunny suit..these were taken last easter:
















she is so cute!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

omg







I love Parker--he is such a good sport!!





















:wub:He's adorable


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 14 2005, 09:05 PM
> *seems to fit her better than parker's bunny suit..these were taken last easter:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Looks like Parker has to grow a bit to fit into his suit


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Awww Cute little bunny! I love it.


----------

